# A+ PS2



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I usually like to make my own shooting accoutrements but i had read so many positive reviews regarding A+ slingshots, that i had to try one. I ordered a PS2 in Bamboo and recieved it with the Gold Winner bands. Right out of the box, first shot, i nailed the target i was shooting. Then again and again and again....

The craftsmanship is spot on and the finish is hard and durable.

Then i put the hunter bands that i also ordered on the frame and wow!!! Great power and i still had amazing accuracy. Three squirrels fell to .50 caliber lead that very day... crushing power!!

I am sure that there are many reviews of A+ frames, but i had to say that i have never shot a frame so well as this one. I can't put it down- all of my handmade beauties are collecting dust. While out collecting natural forks this past weekend, the PS2 fell out of my pocket. I was heartbroken and frantic to reunite with this shooter. I had my kids out with me looking for it for three evenings. Luckily, i found it and it is back in my hands and always in my pocket.

All i can say is that the PS2 is in my opinion, the pinnacle of accuracy, size, and function as it concerns slingshots. I will continue to make frames and tinker, but Perry's PS2 is now my benchmark for performance, accuracy and function.

If you were ever on the fence as to whether to purchase an A+ slingshot, don't hesitate. I would gladly pay twice the price for the performance and consistent accuracy that this frame provides.

Kudos to A+ and Perry. You make a great product and are a real asset to the sport. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

How did you decide between the PS1, PS2 and PS3? I'm still trying to decide between the PS1 and PS2. Most of my frames are 2" to 2 1/4" so I might get the PS1.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Flippinout thanks for taking the time to write and post such a great review!!! I really appreciate your kind words, and I'm especially happy to hear that you are taking game with it!!! Those "Ultra Bands" with do the trick!!!

Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------

